# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Blinded's Assassination Rogue (Updated for 5.4)

## vitalic

Given that Nerder is no longer working on his assassination profile, here is my updated Blinded assassination profile for 5.4: *Blinded_Rogue_5.4.rar*

*I also have a new Subtlety / Assassination / Combat PvP profile (updated for Patch 5.4), the following thread has more information: [PQR] Vitalic Elite Rogue PvP Profile | Updated for Patch 5.4 | All Specs supported!.*

There are updated versions of Blinded's Subtlety/Combat profiles available *here*.

Read this post by starl1te for a good explanation on the foundations of this profile.

Usage:

- Left Shift: Pause Rotation
- Right Shift: Toggle Cooldowns
- Right Control: Toggle AoE
- Left Control: Toggle Feint
- Left Alt: Fan of Knives

Features I added:

- Better CD toggle (on/boss only/off)
- Fixed engineering gloves issue
- Fan of Knives (hold left alt)
- Smart Auto restealth when leaving combat
- Auto-targeting in combat
- Use spare combo points on Slice and Dice/Recuperate when switching targets and leaving combat
- Redirect
- Smart Vanish (uses Vanish > Mutilate to generate combo points at low points in the rotation)
- Much better energy pooling, envenom/rupture management
- Better anticipation usage
- Better opener and cooldown usage
- Better burst during Shadow Blades, makes use of T15 4pc bonus
- Safety checks on CDs to prevent use in stealth/out of range
- Auto poisons
- Tricks of the Trade
- Feint toggle
- Orc/Troll racial usage
- Easier to modify keybinds

As far as I'm aware this is currently the only assassination profile that does the proper opener and perfect buff management.

Credits: Blinded for the original profile, Nerder for some codes



Video of rotation in action:




*Modifying keybinds*

To change the default keybinds use the PQR ability editor to edit the _Assassination : Init_ ability and alter the following table to your preference, a profile restart is required:



```

-- Keybind configuration
-- (options: LeftShift, LeftControl, LeftAlt, RightShift, RightControl, RightAlt, LeftMouseButton, RightMouseButton, MiddleMouseButton, MouseButton4, MouseButton5)
 local nv_binds = {
    pause     = "LeftShift",
    cooldowns = "RightShift",
    feint     = "LeftControl",
    aoe       = "RightControl",
    fok       = "LeftAlt",
} 


```

*Profile Download:* Blinded_Rogue_5.4.rar

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Glad to see you finally made your own post.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vitalic

> Glad to see you finally made your own post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. Look forward to seeing your update as well, will do some testing for you

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Honestly I'm debating continuing my profile as you said you know the finer details and aside from my auto-pick pocket my profile is just ending up like this on just recoded to my style.


BTW I have a working 3 target rupture maintain code, trying to clean it up but if you want to check it out just send me a pm and I'll reply once I'm home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fddbzz

yea, redownload the data and rotation, now the CD mode works fine! nice fixed nice profile, and finally your own thread.
great job! and thanks for your profile  :Cool:

----------


## vitalic

> yea, redownload the data and rotation, now the CD mode works fine! nice fixed nice profile, and finally your own thread.
> great job! and thanks for your profile


Good good, that was making me worried lol.

I'll probably add the feint toggle at some point, and other than that just any fixes for bugs people discover. I'm sick of working on it now, need a break.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Messages

Been looking for something.. perfect like this, Assassination profile. +rep to you, dear fellow member!

----------


## NightRaven

Having a blast using this with my rogue. Thanks for all the hard work!

----------


## vitalic

> Been looking for something.. perfect like this, Assassination profile. +rep to you, dear fellow member!





> Having a blast using this with my rogue. Thanks for all the hard work!


Thanks to both, hope you enjoy using it

I'd like to hear from some raiders and how it compares to their manual rotations, if there is any room for optimisation etc.

*Edit:* I just pushed up a new version (same link as in OP), I spotted a potential issue that might cause the profile to freeze with a blindside proc during high energy situations, so worth re-downloading before trying it in a raid.

----------


## Ginsplosion

Glad to see you have your own thread.

Any chance to rename the profiles [Vitalic] instead of [BlindeD] as atm every update I have to extract elsewhere, rename and put back into the PQR dirs. 
Reason being because I've tuned Blindeds Combat profile for my own usage.

I'll give it a whirl through 9/12 hc next week (all going well).

----------


## vitalic

> Glad to see you have your own thread.
> 
> Any chance to rename the profiles [Vitalic] instead of [BlindeD] as atm every update I have to extract elsewhere, rename and put back into the PQR dirs. 
> Reason being because I've tuned Blindeds Combat profile for my own usage.
> 
> I'll give it a whirl through 9/12 hc next week (all going well).


Sure I can do that. I found an issue during a 10 man pug that I need to fix (caps energy under very specific circumstances) so will update it later today.

*Edit:* New version Blinded_Rogue_5.3_4pc.rar

- Added feint toggle as suggested by starlite (bound to left shift)
- Made the toggles more responsive so you can switch between on/off more quickly
- Fixed bug which could cause energy capping with anticipation charges + envenom buff
- Renamed profile as requested by Ginsplosion

----------


## starl1te

In case anyone has any doubts, this is the only profile you need to raid, since every current boss is optimally done with assassination. The Blinded rotations this is based on have been tested for a very long time in raids and they just work - you can be competitive with the best human players. only exception is multi-dotting fights where humans will use redirect and tab-target (and maybe occasional FoK) to spread rupture and deadly to several targets, either as AOE or just to boost single target dps from higher energy regen - hopefully this rotation will in future be able to mimic that decently.

for those interested in Combat (and Subt), I'm posting my collection. There are some minor changes to Vitalic's Assassination, if in doubt use his for assassination and mine for comb/sub. Everything is not my original work but modifications from Blinded with various bits from other random profiles.

DOWNLOAD: Blinded.rar


Some tips for raiding with PQR:

- For manual on-gcd abilities use the same modifier as your bot pause key. For example, LShift pauses bot and keybinds for Feint, Smoke Screen KS etc are all Shift-1, Shift-R, etc. this way they go through with one click, without the modifier you have to spam them for a few sec to get thru the bot. unless you specifically keybind or macro it, by default all modifiers go to the same action bar slot anyhow (eg 1, shift-1, alt-1 and ctrl-1 all press the same ability bound to "1" in settings).

- Start most fights with CDs on, then consider turning them off as appropriate. You'll be manually pressing a macro such as AR/SB, Ven/SB etc, put gloves in there as well. You don't want auto-CDs blasting off 1 sec before a hydra head or Iron Qon dog dies, or Lei Shen goes immune, and there are dozens other similar circumstances. Also once the fight gets to the final 3 min you'll only have one SB left no matter what so you'll want to manually delay it for optimal trinket procs, sub-35% etc. In addition, Killing Spree on full auto can and will kill you and/or wipe the raid.

- Use Feint with Elusiveness and glyph - it allows you to survive many heroics and cheese many mechanics allowing you to just ignore them and stand there stabbing. It's worth the 20 energy per 7 sec. Remove recuperate from rotation if you don't want it also going off during auto-feint. obviously only use it during appropriate phases, keep off otherwise.

- Don't use the AOE toggle with Combat at all, just turn on Blade Flurry for any number of adds and continue normal rotation. You never want to FoK. I include a normal Combat rotation with rupture and Bandit's Guile tracking - it requires Elusiveness, and a 2nd simpler one.

Happy raiding everyone


PS: vitalic you may want to update your init as well to print out the feint toggle, and I'm not sure you want vanish going off during FoK (nv_multi)

----------


## vitalic

Great tips, thanks. Hopefully we can solve the lack of high quality Rogue profiles. Working on this profile has given me respect for the top Rogues in Method and the like. because of the amount of small things you have to take into account while also worrying about avoiding stuff, it's crazy.

CuteOne is working on some multi-targeting/multi-dotting code and that may form the basis of automation for that part of the equation, although my gut feeling is that it's so situational one may be best served doing those parts manually. One problem I've found is when switching targets the profile has a tendency to cast an ability right as you switch which can waste combo points, at times I've had to resort to holding the pause button while making the switch. I wonder if there is an elegant way of solving that, for example if you mouseover a mob the profile could detect that and realise that you intend to switch targets.

Edit: added a link to your post in the OP

----------


## Neyia

Hello, i have one error



> <PQR Error> PQR_notvalid.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped.
> <PQR> Assassination Disabled.


I have PQR_notValid.lua on \Data\


Edit:

Rename : PQR_not*V*alid.lua > PQR_not*v*alid.lua

----------


## Ginsplosion

That used to happen with Blindeds - rename it yourself and overwrite it in future, I think it stays un-capitalized.

----------


## vitalic

Adding a range check (_IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57934), "focus") == 1_) would probably solve that, PQR_IsOutOfSight() doesn't work which is a known issue with PQR, UnitIsDead() might need to be changed to UnitIsDeadOrGhost() because if your focus target has died and released spirit it could still try to Tricks them.

----------


## Xopo

I am having a issue with this profile, saying missing the lua but its in the folder  :Frown:  any idea on how to fix this ?

----------


## vitalic

> I am having a issue with this profile, saying missing the lua but its in the folder  any idea on how to fix this ?


Try re-downloading, delete whatever data file you have already and replace it with what is in the .rar, then restart PQR/WoW and try the profile(s) again.

----------


## starl1te

> Adding a range check (_IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57934), "focus") == 1_) would probably solve that, PQR_IsOutOfSight() doesn't work which is a known issue with PQR, UnitIsDead() might need to be changed to UnitIsDeadOrGhost() because if your focus target has died and released spirit it could still try to Tricks them.


tested in raid last nite, seems to be working perfect. thanks vitalic.

if PQR_SpellAvailable(57934) and (IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57934), "focus") == 1) and UnitExists( "focus" ) and UnitInParty("focus") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus") then

return true

end

----------


## tigole1

starl1te hows your combat pqr working out for you in soo raids so far?

----------


## starl1te

works fine. no reason why it shouldn't. it's the highest dps spec atm in actual raids by a large margin. because it has simple aoe via cleave and a VERY powerful dps CD you can use very often with a trinket, plus another fairly strong CD (killing spree) you can use even more often.

I use AR and KS manually.

----------


## Mcgyyver

Hey there. Do you have a 3.3.5 version aswell? Would pay 50-100 eur via paypal. Add me on Skype:mcgyyver1

----------


## Numba1stunna1

3.3.5 is so easy to make.

----------

